# Saddle Recovering Instructions....



## blink (Jan 7, 2009)

the saddle,as i took it off the bike.




the bottom. there are 3 bolts holding the spring setup to the pan. unscrew the nuts.



there are two metal tabs also that need to be flipped up.






separate the two pans. may need to pry from the nose with a flathead or something. be careful, the metal on these is pretty thin.



remove the old upholstery from the top pan. it should just come off.



try to pull the old cover straight, and set it on the leather, or new upholstery. trace a rough pattern line on the new leather.



cut out with a good sharp pair of scissors or kitchen shears may work.



place top saddle pan top side down on the leather.



start stretching the leather over the pan. go ahead and get it around the pan kinda rough.






do the same thing over again, go around the edges of the saddle, stretch leather over pan.






its looking pretty close now, do the same thing one more time. stretching. pay particular attention to the concave curves between the nose and the back, these need to be stretched a little more. also, its very important to make sure that where the leather stretches over the edge of the pan you dont get wrinkles. that it probably the hardest part. but as long as you have a leather that stretches a bit, you should be fine. the folks at the leather supply place should be able to tell you the best thickness and type of leather for the job.
after final round of stretching.






put the saddle back together. tightening down the bolts will also tighten the leather a bit more.







i hope this helps explain the process.
if you need padding, i would also ask the leather place. they should be able to steer you in the right direction. on these was a thin layer of foam.
and like i said, $25 got 3 saddles recovered. not too shabby.


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 7, 2009)

What holds the leather to the pan edges? Friction? No glue?


----------



## vdancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for these tips.  I am in the process now with a seat just like this one.  I have a question about the springs though.  On mine the springs are wound reverse from each other, but the place where they are to be inserted is not.  I was wondering if this is normal?


----------

